
Grasshopper 500ft Hovering - fmkamchatka
https://www.teslarati.com/spacex-starhopper-flawless-final-flight-second-try/
======
allears
OK, that was the worst headline ever. It's not "grasshopper" (a previous test
rocket for SpaceX), it's "Starhopper" (a test device for their newest rocket).
And it's not 500 feet, it's 500 meters, or about 3 times that high. Awesome
video!

~~~
PhilWright
Actually it was 500 feet or around 150 meters.

